# Diet for nursing rabbit and babies?



## swarning1222 (Apr 27, 2015)

I can't find much info online about the babies at this age and about hay specifically. They are 2 1/2 weeks old. I read that they will start nibbling pellets but have very sensitive stomachs right now so I think I will wait a little bit to give them access to those. But what about hay? I know I should be giving them alfalfa but how old should they be? 
One grabbed a piece yesterday out of my rabbits cage and I took it from him cuz it was a big ol piece and he just seems too tiny for that! And should I still be giving the mother Timothy hay or should I give her alfalfa too? 
Nursing seems to be taking a toll on her. I've been giving her unlimited pellets and hay and a cup or so of romain in the morning and at night. How long should I give her unlimited pellets? 
I feel like she is eating ALOT. Her belly is getting fat but the rest of her looks terrible (and she has NO access to the male anymore, I have no idea how they got together in the first place!) also she seems to have a lot of extra cecals. Is that maybe a sign she's getting too many pellets? Or lettuce maybe? 
Since I gave the babies a bigger area they all seem to be going to the bathroom in the same corner, is it too early to introduce a litter box? 
I use unscented shredded Aspen bedding and I'm just worried about them nibbling on it since they are putting their little mouths on EVERYTHING! Any advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 27, 2015)

Don't use bedding, bunnies don't need it and they do eat it. Take it out and have them on a towel instead. If she is nursing, she does need unlimited pellets and unlimited hay. Her belly may just be fat from milk, I wouldn't consider her fat unless she's fat all over, especially around the ribs. Stop giving her veg for now, that may be what's causing the cecals.

The babies can snack on mum's pellets and hay if they want to, just avoid veg and fruit. You can put a litterbox in, as long as the sides are low enough for the babies to be able to get in and out.


----------



## swarning1222 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks. I was thinking the veggies were maybe the problem but I felt bad taking them away cuz she loves them! What about the hay, should she have alfalfa instead of Timothy too? 
I have a blanket in there for them, I use the Aspen bedding only for my bunnies litter boxes, it seems to work the best for them. I'm not sure it's safe though to use it with the babies, my male eats it though sometimes when I change it and it's never caused any problems but they're so young im not sure.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Apr 27, 2015)

Timothy hay is fine, especially if she's having alfalfa pellets. No need to double up on alfalfa. Alfalfa hay can also be quite addictive and it's harder to wean bunnies onto timothy hay later if needed for weight control.

I hesitate to use wood shavings because they're kind of splintery and sharp and I'd always fear them poking and getting stuck in my bunny's throats if ingested. I use kiln-dried pellets made of tiny wood bits in my litterboxes instead. Also known as wood stove pellets or horse stall pellets, they are very cheap, safe to eat, and can be found at many feed/supply/DIY stores.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 27, 2015)

Laura answered alot of the questions but I did want to say to not worry about the pellets and let the babies munch on hay and pellets! They're learning at this time from mom and it also helps start the weaning process which is fine at this age. By 4 weeks of age babies will be pretty much weaned from mom's milk.

Make sure to offer hay along with pellets as this will help avoid mucoid enteritis in your babies.

We offer unlimited pellets and fill moms bowl twice a day until the babies are removed


----------



## ladysown (Apr 28, 2015)

babies if raised with mom can eat WHATEVER the mom is eating. her milk will be the gut stabilizer that they need. They can have greens, oats, various grains, hay, pellets, whatever they want. In fact, breeders will often sprinkle oatmeal (uncooked) or pellets in the nestbox as well as hay once the eyes are open.

I give mom three times as much pelleted food (measured) as what she would normally eat. When kits are eating well I give them their adult ration, and cut mom back to her normal ration. This amount of feed rarely gets completely eaten. There is strong evidence to support that measure feeding kits helps them utilize their food intake better and promotes good gut health. 

The extra cecals are just due to changing hormone levels. Nothing to worry on.

If she's used to greens, keep giving them.

If she is underweight, add some grain to her diet. If you are feeding a standard pet bunny feed it may be low on protein.


----------

